# 8 Gauge



## Jeff H (Sep 22, 2004)

For anyone looking for an 8 gauge shotgun and has a spare $3,700 lying around here's something I found on the Internet

http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/as47.htm

On a more serious note, I will be selling 50 8 gauge paper shotgun shells from the 1940s and 1950s that are in like new condition and very shootable on eBay in the next week or two.

Thanks.

Jeff H


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

What are the 8 guage shells like?? Longer then 3 1/2 or not?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that would reach those high fliers. the perfect sky bustin gun.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

ozone layer huntin gun 
:sniper:


----------



## Jeff H (Sep 22, 2004)

Each one of the 8 gauge paper shells that I have are 2 7/8 inches and in very very good condition.

Most of them are lead slugs, but some of them are 00 buckshot.

They were all made by Winchester.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Good luck jeff...the last time I tried selling old shells on e-bay my auction was kicked of ebay staff...illegal they say


----------



## lester (Sep 25, 2004)

i want a 8 guage all i have is an awesome o/u 12g

and is anybody looking for a paintball gun a 98 custom with flatline $ :sniper: 180


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That would work great for snow geese when they are way up there :wink:


----------

